# Interesting new shifters...



## mickle (15 Mar 2013)

http://www.gizmag.com/retroshift-cx-cyclocross-levers-shifters/26660/


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (15 Mar 2013)

According to MacB they are modified Tektro.


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

I saw them for the first time a few months ago, apparently really popular in american cyclocross.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2013)

Unlike most of the photos on the link the ones pictured above appear to have the same kind of switchover mechanism for changing from indexed to friction as the bar end shifters I've got on my tourer. Is that a trick of the light? I really like using bar end shifters but you use the hand to make subtle adjustments - on the hoods you'd be using your fingers only.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (15 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Unlike most of the photos on the link the ones pictured above appear to have the same kind of switchover mechanism for changing from indexed to friction as the bar end shifters I've got on my tourer. *Is that a trick of the light?* I really like using bar end shifters but you use the hand to make subtle adjustments - on the hoods you'd be using your fingers only.


 
I am sure some of the compatible shifters here, such as the SL-BS50, have a switchable friction option.


----------

